# Will Laura Ingraham be FIRED?!?!?



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

I AM SO MADD!!!!! THIS IS OUTRAGEOUS!!! THE FAKE NEWS MEDIA IS PROMOTING THESE KIDS WHO ARE TRYING TO TAKE DOWN FOX NEWS!!! WOW!!! I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT TO SAY!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You are beginning to worry me.

Rage much?


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

They keep taking our good news reporters off the air by going after the sponsors! Such BS!!!!!


What happened to freedom of speech??


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Steven said:


> They keep taking our good news reporters off the air by going after the sponsors! Such BS!!!!!
> 
> What happened to freedom of speech??


Everyone has freedom of speech...as long as it is "their" speech...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Hogg is slowly exposing himself for the tantrum throwing puppet that he truly is.
His 15 minutes are just about up...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

You're badly confused about what "freedom of speech" means.

If you don't understand what a right is, eventually, you'll give yours up.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> You're badly confused about what "freedom of speech" means.
> 
> If you don't understand what a right is, eventually, you'll give yours up.


I don't think I have ever agreed with Jammer before but on this we concur. First time for everything I guess.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> You're badly confused about what "freedom of speech" means.
> 
> If you don't understand what a right is, eventually, you'll give yours up.


Point taken.
I guess what galls me is that there seems to be a double standard here. While I don't agree on how she came across, he is taking it too far which seems to be ok with the "leftists" and media. If it was the other way around would you see the same? I think not.
Just like all political personalities, and he has placed himself in that position, one should expect to get hammered from the other side, regardless of political leaning. I just ask for a level playing field. 
We can disagree with the "other side" but each has its right to speak. If we get into a I boycott your companies you boycott mine then things will denigrate further than they already are.
Sorry if I'm rambling here...litte sleep and had to get up early to put the Easter dinner on the smoker...
God Bless everyone

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

EFF that little douchebag Hogg. He is quite the pointy headed little *** isn't he?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It’s good to see the opposing view in its glory. If you getting the straight scoop your better prepared to argue against it or to reconsider your own position. I am fairly set in my opinions so it just gives me more facts in this case as to why I think what I think.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

CIVIL DISCOURSE. From Wikipedia: *"the language of dispassionate objectivity", and suggests that it requires respect of the other participants, such as the reader. It neither diminishes the other's moral worth, nor questions their good judgment; it avoids hostility, direct antagonism, or excessive persuasion; it requires modesty and an appreciation for the other participant's experiences.*

This needs to be restated: *appreciation for the other participant's experiences.*

I think we all believe in the Constitution here. Many have served to protect it. Because of it, we have to respect the opinions of others... otherwise why would we need the Constitution? We don't have to agree but we sure don't want to stop their free speech by being a bully or name calling.

Then you have common decency. You don't attack a kid... period. You especially don't do so on a national or worldwide platform. Keep in mind this kid experienced something maybe no one here has ever seen... the massacre of classmates. If anyone was to be given a break when they advocate something so far from what we believe, then these kids are it. Let them have their time in the sun. Attacking them only makes their voice louder.

My job as a youth leader in our church is to protect kids such as these. Doesn't mean I agree with all they do or say, but I will always love them & treat them with respect. I don't think Laura should be fired for a mistake.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Hogg is slowly exposing himself for the tantrum throwing puppet that he truly is.
> His 15 minutes are just about up...


And it has been a "way to long" 15 minutes!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> And it has been a "way to long" 15 minutes!


Thanks to people like Laura.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Let’s not forget the boys mommy works for CNN so who benefits by destroying Ingram and FOX by these political antics of this little pawn? I’ve sworn off CNN as best I can, have not clicked on their dot com this year and the only thing I want to know is who pays cnn so I can avoid them too. Charles Schwab list a 27 year customer for advertising on CNN last year how many of you have switched off a cnn sponsor for their fake news and anti trump vitriol?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Nobody does anti-Trump vitriol like the President.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

When you enter the political ring and start slinging arrows, your going to get some back. Sorry if your unprepared due to age, trauma, sex or what ever the excuse is but you voluntarily entered the pit of politics. Abortion and Guns are the two biggest fund raisers Congress has. Enter the political fray and your going to get blow back. It’s the American way.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> CIVIL DISCOURSE. From Wikipedia: *"the language of dispassionate objectivity", and suggests that it requires respect of the other participants, such as the reader. It neither diminishes the other's moral worth, nor questions their good judgment; it avoids hostility, direct antagonism, or excessive persuasion; it requires modesty and an appreciation for the other participant's experiences.*
> 
> This needs to be restated: *appreciation for the other participant's experiences.*
> 
> ...


Most here support the constitution, yes.

As far as opinions, people are certainly allowed to have them, but if they attempt to force their anti-liberty opinion on me through legislation, I don't have to respect anything about them or their opinion.
Attack a kid. This foul-mouthed, disrespectful teenager is running to any media platform that will allow him to spew his "revolution" rant. He ran to the camera, ran to the microphone and thinks he is running to the position akin to Castro's. He doesn't get a pass because of his age. Simple as that. He doesn't get to run his mouth at adults on national TV and then get to hide behind his age.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Zeitgeist of the Far Left & Left against Trump & America is gaining steam


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The little bastard's parents have been coaching and indoctrinating him.

He is no longer a child, stepping into the political arena proves it.

What he needs is a good knuckle sandwich.

The left is using him for every cent they can squeeze out of his putrid carcass.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

******* said:


> CIVIL DISCOURSE. From Wikipedia: *"the language of dispassionate objectivity", and suggests that it requires respect of the other participants, such as the reader. It neither diminishes the other's moral worth, nor questions their good judgment; it avoids hostility, direct antagonism, or excessive persuasion; it requires modesty and an appreciation for the other participant's experiences.*
> 
> This needs to be restated: *appreciation for the other participant's experiences.*
> 
> ...


*******,

This "kid" is 18 years old. That is old enough to be a damn man. He is also an enemy of freedom so that makes him an enemy of freedom loving Americans. He brought the fight to freedom lovers, hence he should be treated accordingly. A bona-fide ass kicking is what he needs for starters.

David Hogg is a punk and a socialist.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> The little bastard's parents have been coaching and indoctrinating him.
> 
> He is no longer a child, stepping into the political arena proves it.
> 
> ...


knuckle sandwich, as in throwing a punch? Not sure if I read that correctly, just wanted to make sure before I said my thoughts on that..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Steven said:


> knuckle sandwich, as in throwing a punch? Not sure if I read that correctly, just wanted to make sure before I said my thoughts on that..


Yeah, a punch that will drive the bastards teeth down his F'N throat where he can pick them out of his ass..


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I think she will be. A lot of advertisers have pulled their ads and unless they or others step up she is gone . No advertisers no show.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> He doesn't get to run his mouth at adults on national TV and then get to hide behind his age.


Doesn't look to me like he's hiding at all. It looks to me like he's taking on all comers, youth, adult, male and female, and stomping them into the ground.

I don't agree with anything he says, but so far, he's stomping everyone's pecker shut.

And, for the record, we have enough children who can't put the TV remote down. He's not that, and he's been under more fire than a lot of vets. He came out motivated and politically active.

Those aren't bad, particularly at his age.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Doesn't look to me like he's hiding at all. It looks to me like he's taking on all comers, youth, adult, male and female, and stomping them into the ground.
> 
> I don't agree with anything he says, but so far, he's stomping everyone's pecker shut.
> 
> ...


He is "stomping" them because he, and the media that feeds him fall back to him being a "kid who has been through a horrific tragedy". He stepped into the limelight and has to take his lumps like any other activist. Can't have it both ways...if you gonna stomp expect to be stomped back...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Doesn't look to me like he's hiding at all. It looks to me like he's taking on all comers, youth, adult, male and female, and stomping them into the ground.
> 
> I don't agree with anything he says, but so far, he's stomping everyone's pecker shut.
> 
> ...


Where've you been? YouTube and Facebook have both removed content that criticized him. Many talking heads have said to "attack" him is wrong because he is a "kid."

As far as Hogg taking anyone on, I haven't seen him debate anyone. On the other hand, I did see where Brian Stelter of CNN admitted Hogg lied so many times during an interview that Stelter let him lie because the interview, in Stelter's mind, wouldn't have been balanced.

I searched for Hogg being interviewed by Tucker Carlson, but didn't find it. That'd be an interesting one. Do you think he'd "stomp his pecker shut?" Do you think Carlson would allow his lies go without objection?

Hogg does what? Insults Rubio? Attempts to demonize the NRA? Declares gun laws have loopholes? In less than two months after a school shooting, this highschooler became a gun expert, gun law expert and a constitutional expert?

If you know of any videos of Hogg "stomping everyone's pecker shut," please share.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Doesn't look to me like he's hiding at all. It looks to me like he's taking on all comers, youth, adult, male and female, and stomping them into the ground.
> 
> I don't agree with anything he says, but so far, he's stomping everyone's pecker shut.
> 
> ...


What kind of crap is that? Really? You might want to think about rewording that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

David Hogg rejects Laura Ingraham&apos;s apology: &apos;A bully is a bully&apos;* - The Morning Call

Yeah; a tough guy who is smoking all comers. Calls Ingram a bully for what amounted to nothing compared to the vitriol he has been spewing.

Politically active. Sure, but for his own agenda. He thinks this is going to propel him to stardom and a leadership position in the "revolution," if not just a lucrative job with CNN.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> What kind of crap is that? Really? You might want to think about rewording that.


He thinks he's being clever while insulting vets at the same time. He won't apologize. He doesn't see his statement as being offensive.

I am under as much fire as Hogg was every time I go to the range. He was never shot *at*, never saw the shooter, and hid in a classroom. I've literally been closer to dangerous gunfire than this little tool bag.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> CIVIL DISCOURSE. From Wikipedia: *"the language of dispassionate objectivity", and suggests that it requires respect of the other participants, such as the reader. It neither diminishes the other's moral worth, nor questions their good judgment; it avoids hostility, direct antagonism, or excessive persuasion; it requires modesty and an appreciation for the other participant's experiences.*
> 
> This needs to be restated: *appreciation for the other participant's experiences.*
> 
> ...


Hogg has lost his "kid" safe haven when he allowed himself to become a puppet of the propaganda and anti constitution regime. Yes, he is allowed to spew lies with his free speech and as well .... he gets the consequences of his tongue and his actions. Comparing him to one of your church youth isn't applicable here in any sense of a balanced comparison.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> *******,
> 
> This "kid" is 18 years old. That is old enough to be a damn man. He is also an enemy of freedom so that makes him an enemy of freedom loving Americans. He brought the fight to freedom lovers, hence he should be treated accordingly. A bona-fide ass kicking is what he needs for starters.


This will be my last post here on this forum, because I'd rather spend my time & energy talking prepping than politics. Wish y'all did too. So no need to respond for my sake. The only enemy of freedom I've seen hasn't come from these kids but from folks, like some of the posts here, that wish to physically harm someone they disagree with. That seems more like fascism, where you forcibly suppress the opposition, rather than the values I was taught as a kid or the Constitution I live under. You see, Americans can disagree without feeling the need to bully or do bodily harm. Some of the posts I've read here bring images of pre-war Europe where you crushed the opposition. Some of you folks scare me because what you state is not the America I love. Goebbels knew how to take advantage of the fear of the opposition and sure he'd be proud today.

So hypocritical to demand your gun rights under the rule of law but want to beat up high school kids expressing their right to free speech. You can't pick & choose the rights that happen to suit you at the time. If you believe in the Constitution, you fight to protect all rights. Can you not see the only enemy of freedom is the person that wants to illegally take away a right? That is you folks. You want to suppress the opposition with violence... they wish to make changes thru the rule of law. You really think the 2nd Amendment is in jeopardy when conservatives control the presidency, both houses of congress and most state governments? Seriously? You understand what unity it takes to change the Constitution? When was the last time you saw any such unity? But if you want to see a change, keep acting like fascists as opposed to Constitutionalists.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@******* - I hate to see you go, but it is a shame you prefer your parting shot to be nothing more than insults. Fascists, you say? Really?
We are fighting to take away someone's rights? Really?

Prepping. What would you like to discuss?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't think he wants to discuss anything with us.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I don't think he wants to discuss anything with us.


He's contributed greatly, here. I'm sad to see him leave because he is unhappy about people making it clear that those who want to strip us of the right to protect all other rights are enemies of the constitution. That's how I take their positions, anyway.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, man, did we ever read different things.

I read that he was unhappy with _the way_ folks here talk about the constitution, and the fact that some of you stooped to threats of violence.

He would have been perfectly happy to disagree with you. And he would have been perfectly happy with any of you making that clear.

But the way some of you did it disgusted him, and now we're all going to live with the results.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Oh, man, did we ever read different things.
> 
> I read that he was unhappy with _the way_ folks here talk about the constitution, and the fact that some of you stooped to threats of violence.
> 
> ...


I've gotten used to what I see as people's message board shorthand.

But, let's talk about a knuckle sandwich. Hogg demanded an advertiser boycott of Ingram's show. Companies, presumably operated by adults, obeyed the 17-year-old wannabe tyrant. 
I'd say that is worse than a knuckle sandwich. 
Hogg isn't some kid in @*******'s church youth group, and he shouldn't pretend.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> I've gotten used to what I see as people's message board shorthand.
> 
> But, let's talk about a knuckle sandwich. Hogg demanded an advertiser boycott of Ingram's show. Companies, presumably operated by adults, obeyed the 17-year-old wannabe tyrant.
> I'd say that is worse than a knuckle sandwich.
> Hogg isn't some kid in @*********'s church youth group, and he shouldn't pretend.


Actually, Hogg demanded that other children contact the advertisers, which they did.

But that's a nit. The crux of the matter is pretty simple. Threaten violence, and you lose friends like *******. Behave like a buffoon, mistake an internet forum for a private echo chamber (unless it is a private echo chamber) and you lose friends like *******.

Dance around it as you wish, it's your board. I doubt it'll bring him back, he sounded pretty definite to me. But then I read what people write, not their shorthand.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Actually, Hogg demanded that other children contact the advertisers, which they did.
> 
> But that's a nit. The crux of the matter is pretty simple. Threaten violence, and you lose friends like *******. Behave like a buffoon, mistake an internet forum for a private echo chamber (unless it is a private echo chamber) and you lose friends like *******.
> 
> Dance around it as you wish, it's your board. I doubt it'll bring him back, he sounded pretty definite to me. But then I read what people write, not their shorthand.


Nope, that wasn't net shorthand. He meant it.

This isn't a private echo chamber. @*******'s thoughts have been welcomed and his more even-handed opinion has been a good thing, around here. I do, however, find his calling some of the fascists disingenuous. Who disarmed the population before crashing the world into war while murdering millions inside his own country as well as neighboring countries? Slippy and SOCOM42 aren't the fascists, nor are they communists. They recognize the threat to our nation.

Demanding the repeal of the 2A isn't an opinion. Organizing people to silence those who stand for the 2A is not an opinion. It is an attack on the Bill of Rights, and therefore is an attack on us. Whether it is a vulgar 12th grader who has illusions of grandeur or it is the powers using him and his merry gang of young constitution-haters, no respect is deserved. We should have learned this lesson many times over in the last 50 years when the Loony Left said they just wanted to be heard. After they achieved operational power they worked to silence those who just want to be heard.

******* said he will find somewhere that spends all their writing on prepping. I don't know what he wants, as he has a lot of knowledge and could write post after post sharing knowledge I could use. Were you to have seen my garden of last year, you'd know I need information. Still, there are two other things that should be discussed. One thing is the dangers befronting us that could make us have to employ our plans. The other thing is the threats we can face down, preventing the potential SHTF scenario from happening.

Or, we can talk about beans and bullets for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

We're still not talking about the same thing, and reading what ******* wrote in his final post, I don't think he was, either.

To raise yet a third topic, consider this: you and I don't get along. You and *******, according to your version, do get along.

Yet I'm here, and he's gone.

How do you suppose that came to pass?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> We're still not talking about the same thing, and reading what ******* wrote in his final post, I don't think he was, either.
> 
> To raise yet a third topic, consider this: you and I don't get along. You and *******, according to your version, do get along.
> 
> ...


Why do you think we don't get along?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I most sincerely wish and hope that ******* was right, but he isn't. 
We are not all going to get along and this discord in our Nation is not going away, not without a war over our Constitution, the truth, and Christian principles. There isn't going to be peace in the middle east either ...... that's just not how the story ends.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Fox News doing the right thing and not only sticking with Laura, but defending her.



> VICTORY! Fox News Stands By Laura Ingraham; Slams David Hogg Led Boycott as 'Agenda-Driven Intimidation'





> "We cannot and will not allow voices to be censored by agenda-driven intimidation efforts," Jack Abernethy, co-president of Fox News, said in a statement to the Los Angeles Times. "We look forward to having Laura Ingraham back hosting her program next Monday when she returns from spring vacation with her children."


VICTORY! Fox News Stands By Laura Ingraham; Slams David Hogg Led Boycott as 'Agenda-Driven Intimidation'


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What needs to happen is the rest of need to show our own boycott power loud and clear


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I already am. I've been boycotting FOX news since long before the election.

You're right, though, I'll let their advertisers know.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> What needs to happen is the rest of need to show our own boycott power loud and clear


That has been happening.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

She should have NEVER apologized to that little faggalini!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This guy got some of my money last year...great pillow.



> MyPillow Ignores Liberal Outrage, Refuses to Pull Ads from Laura Ingraham's Fox News Show


MyPillow Ignores Liberal Outrage, Refuses to Pull Ads from Laura Ingraham's Fox News Show


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I sent them an email thanking them for their stance.

I just got a reply....it said..."Thanks"

I'm assuming it wasn't a computer generated email as it would have said something besides "thanks".

Drop them a line and tell them you appreciate their stance on advertising with Laura Ingraham and FOX...it will take 4 seconds.

https://www.mypillow.com/contact-us


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Robie, I just did it.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

All I have to say about this NEXT!!!. This wanna-be man, doesn’t understand what the Constitution is and the right that we all have with them. All he wants to use is the rights that will benefit him in his sick world. So again, NEXT. Let’s move this on from this [email protected]@. His 15 minutes should have been up 14 minutes ago. I' personally tired of seeing this kid's face.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

******* said:


> CIVIL DISCOURSE. From Wikipedia: *"the language of dispassionate objectivity", and suggests that it requires respect of the other participants, such as the reader. It neither diminishes the other's moral worth, nor questions their good judgment; it avoids hostility, direct antagonism, or excessive persuasion; it requires modesty and an appreciation for the other participant's experiences.*
> 
> This needs to be restated: *appreciation for the other participant's experiences.*
> 
> ...


Who cares if he was in in the vicinity of a massacre, that does not give him a special pass from criticism. 
Since you are a youth leader let me introduce this, one of the first things that Elisha did as a prophet was to call down a curse on a gang of boys. That does not him a killer, since God sent the bears. And Laura is guiltless, she merely told the truth, that kid is a shameless huckster, who is out for fame. You have taken a good principle and stretched it beyond its truthfulness.

*23*Elisha left Jericho and went up to Bethel. As he was walking along the road, a group of boys from the town began mocking and making fun of him. "Go away, baldy!" they chanted. "Go away, baldy!" 
*24*Elisha turned around and looked at them, and he cursed them in the name of the LORD. Then two bears came out of the woods and mauled forty-two of them. 
*25*From there Elisha went to Mount Carmel and finally returned to Samaria.  {New Living Translation}
2 Kings 2 NLT


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Here's a petition I just signed to keep Laura Ingraham on FOX News...

https://www.standunited.org/petitio...dont-fold-to-david-hogg/?utm_source=breitbart


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> Here's a petition I just signed to keep Laura Ingraham on FOX News...
> 
> https://www.standunited.org/petitio...dont-fold-to-david-hogg/?utm_source=breitbart


Seems unnecessary given that Fox has clearly stated that they are behind her and not going to let her go.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Seems unnecessary given that Fox has clearly stated that they are behind her and not going to let her go.


The left isn't done with her yet. I suspect the pressure will be stepped up when she returns.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> The left isn't done with her yet. I suspect the pressure will be stepped up when she returns.


You could be correct. Or the commies may do what they do with Hannity. Go after him, but back off when they can not get him fired, only to go after him again in the near future.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Alright folks I don't know where I have been to miss these postings. But I had to make a small list as I was reading everyone's comments. 
1. The punk kid is not a kid, I was stomping through jungles when I was his age. I enlisted at 17. I personally feel it would do him some good to also do that.
2.He was nowhere near the shooting, but probably had to change his diapers any way. Being shot at or having your friends shot at is no little thing I know. Was he the one who stated we did not know what it was like to be shot at with a AR15? Well no I don't, since I was shot at by AK's and SKS's.
3. Hogg is the one who is trying to suppress rights, like the 2A. Remember he has his 1A because I have my 2A.
4. Sorry to see anyone leave over postings not directed at themselves. But, If I don't like where a posting is going, I quit reading and go on to something I do like.
5. Last but not least, and probably the most alarming; I agreed with Jammer on two things. I was getting really nervous. I felt the world maybe off its axis. But then he goes and makes a "Jammer" statement and the world is right again!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Gunn said:


> Alright folks I don't know where I have been to miss these postings. But I had to make a small list as I was reading everyone's comments.
> 1. The punk kid is not a kid, I was stomping through jungles when I was his age. I enlisted at 17. I personally feel it would do him some good to also do that.
> 2.He was nowhere near the shooting, but probably had to change his diapers any way. Being shot at or having your friends shot at is no little thing I know. Was he the one who stated we did not know what it was like to be shot at with a AR15? Well no I don't, since I was shot at by AK's and SKS's.
> 3. Hogg is the one who is trying to suppress rights, like the 2A. Remember he has his 1A because I have my 2A.
> ...


I say let em all leave. Don't let the door hit cha were the good Lord split cha. Take hammer jackass with you. Boo boo you guys are mean.

No it's called playing by rules. If they can push to take our right we can recommend they get punched in the mouth. Not a threat... more of a desire. And don't use words like civil discourse. They aren't engaging in it so neither should we.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Querstion;

Why hasn't this punk hogg gotten his ass kicked yet?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'd say he won here, and he doesn't even know we exist.

He drove a longtime member away from this board by goading you guys into flying your true colors.

You've been trolled, by a seventeen-year old expert who doesn't even know you exist.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Won what?

All he's doing is pissing people off and causing more gun sales.

He's in the "15 minutes of fame" category.

I liken him to a high school basketball star that is worshiped because he can handle a ball at a young age....treasures heaped upon him...he's finally made it...right?

Reality sets in and in the end...he's still just a punk with a big mouth that doesn't have a @#$%& clue as to what he is talking about.

I think instant fame is a dangerous thing....for him.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I'd say he won here, and he doesn't even know we exist.
> 
> He drove a longtime member away from this board by goading you guys into flying your true colors.
> 
> You've been trolled, by a seventeen-year old expert who doesn't even know you exist.


Not likely.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The damage he did here is real. He spoke, you guys reacted and damaged your own board.

The rest is arm waving.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> The damage he did here is real. He spoke, you guys reacted and damaged your own board.
> 
> The rest is arm waving.


Any one who is offended by those who advocate that a socialist enemy of freedom gets his ass kicked "ain't right in the head". Simple as that. We see members come and go all the time. One will join and fill the empty spot vacated by the one that left. Se la vie.

Laura Ingraham is still host of her show and this little punk socialist has woken some more sleeping giants. he will win nothing but an ass kicking, I predict.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Any one who is offended by those who advocate that a socialist enemy of freedom gets his ass kicked "ain't right in the head". Simple as that. We see members come and go all the time. One will join and fill the empty spot vacated by the one that left. Se la vie.
> 
> Laura Ingraham is still host of her show and this little punk socialist has woken some more sleeping giants. he will win nothing but an ass kicking, I predict.


Ooh ooh, I wanna go first!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I know I am an old fart. But I am still trying to figure out what "Damage" was done her per Jammer.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

He considers it “damage” that ******* got pissed and left the forum.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ACE hardware dropped her. Well I just emailed ACE and will follow up with a phone call to both Corporate and local ACE on Monday. They will no longer see a dime from me.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think it weeded out the closet snowflakes.

He was offended by my free speech right vocalized? Tough shit.

I said he (Hogg) needed a knuckle sandwich, that is violence to give an opinion not a threat?

I can tell you this, if I ever planned on doing something, I sure as hell would not publicize it. 

Little bastards like Hogg can spew out their shit and we must keep quiet so as not to make the little turd cry? F that.

The departed is the kind of person who would fail to turn the "KEY" when we would be under a nuke attack,

WHY? Because of the children that would be incinerated over there.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> ACE hardware dropped her. Well I just emailed ACE and will follow up with a phone call to both Corporate and local ACE on Monday. They will no longer see a dime from me.


Thanks for that heads-up. I emailed corporate and just got off the phone with the local store manager...who knew nothing about it.

She gave me the owners number (5 stores) and I will speak with him Monday morning.

I will also type and tell everyone I know to do the same.

As a handyman, I'm in the local store probably 5 times per week.

I will make other arrangements.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Robie said:


> Thanks for that heads-up. I emailed corporate and just got off the phone with the local store manager...who knew nothing about it.
> 
> She gave me the owners number (5 stores) and I will speak with him Monday morning.
> 
> ...


 Get the word out to all we can get them phones ringing and fill the email box.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

When is enough, enough?

The right's freedom of speech is being assaulted on all fronts.
Social media...Facebook, Google...YouTube
Grade schools and colleges
And now....*opinion *shows on cable TV networks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> The damage he did here is real. He spoke, you guys reacted and damaged your own board.
> 
> The rest is arm waving.


I'm going to call you out on this ridiculous attempt to portray that dumbass Hogg as having any role in the decision of anyone to participate in this board.
Talk about a far reaching liberal attempt at spinning reality for your agenda ....... He is simply a figure head who has been propped up, coached, and given words to speak. He isn't real.

Here is reality; *******'s heart was in his homestead, farming, raising chickens, and storing goods. His posts were informative and enjoyable, as he was many steps ahead of most when it came to planning and being prepared. He had stated many times before that he did not like the political side of the issues that can cause one to engage in a preparedness mindset, and engaging in understanding potential leading factors. His concentration on just the mechanics of preparing, are likely better suited on a farming or gardening board. A prepper board is going to discuss the ills of the world and issues that may force a short term event, or even a SHTF era.

Likely ******* just cycled in his participation here and moved on. He was spending a lot of time here that took away from his business and farm. People come and go, as many have before him.

Life is full of crossroads and I suspect Mr Hogg will eventually be discarded and disposed of in his very own intersection.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bears repeating! Nice job A Watchman!



A Watchman said:


> I'm going to call you out on this ridiculous attempt to portray that dumbass Hogg as having any role in the decision of anyone to participate in this board.
> Talk about a far reaching liberal attempt at spinning reality for your agenda ....... He is simply a figure head who has been propped up, coached, and given words to speak. He isn't real.
> 
> Here is reality; *******'s heart was in his homestead, farming, raising chickens, and storing goods. His posts were informative and enjoyable, as he was many steps ahead of most when it came to planning and being prepared. He had stated many times before that he did not like the political side of the issues that can cause one to engage in a preparedness mindset, and engaging in understanding potential leading factors. His concentration on just the mechanics of preparing, are likely better suited on a farming or gardening board. A prepper board is going to discuss the ills of the world and issues that may force a short term event, or even a SHTF era.
> ...


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Robie said:


> When is enough, enough?
> 
> The right's freedom of speech is being assaulted on all fronts.
> Social media...Facebook, Google...YouTube
> ...


YES! Just what I was thinking about as Laura is on vacation due to this crap. Her voice is being silenced! How is that FAIR? Answer it is NOT! Going after sponsors and bullying them to dump advertisement is nothing but gang warfare! The gang of democrats are playing DIRTY! The democrats know we won't stand for them using the government to shut down freedom of speech, so now they are using big business to shut down freedom of speech! Mark my words, FOX News is going to also go down the tubes. Before long they will be as FAKE as CNN. It will take time but one by one they are ABANDONING their conservative talk show hosts who have a fair and ACTUALLY BALANCED viewpoint!! That is why we should stand up NOW before it is to late. We have to support FOX News and push back against the gangs who want to silence our freedom to disagree with their deal KING Obama who wanted nothing more than to take our guns and to install socialized medicine. Look what happens when we stand up and say HELL NO! ..We start to be able to change his plans from going into law! DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> The damage he did here is real. He spoke, you guys reacted and damaged your own board.
> 
> The rest is arm waving.


HAH! Go ahead and explain how "real" his damage was. It was NOTHING but bullying moves. It won't have lasting effects to TRUE conservative values! That is how we are going to win, well we actually DID WIN! We brought back morality, draining the swamp of corruption, prolife, and many many more things. No arm waving here!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I know this that first thing Monday to follow up my emails. ACE corp and local store owners will get a call explaining why I nor any of this family will spend a dime with them anymore.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Ditto


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Just bought some wood glue from ACE, and I told the manager thank you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Just bought some wood glue from ACE, and I told the manager thank you.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

If all you guys call him and tell him you're not coming in, and I buy something and go out of my way to tell him thank you in person, who do you suppose he'll notice?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> If all you guys call him and tell him you're not coming in, and I buy something and go out of my way to tell him thank you in person, who do you suppose he'll notice?


Yup, that will make him feel better as his sales decrease.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> If all you guys call him and tell him you're not coming in, and I buy something and go out of my way to tell him thank you in person, who do you suppose he'll notice?


Why does it matter what the store manager notices?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

ACE Hardware stores are franchises. As it happens, here, the owner does shifts as the manager. That's number one. Number two is that managers have access to the owner, and there isn't a higher rank available to talk to-- but then, no one else has a higher rank to talk to, either.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> ACE Hardware stores are franchises. As it happens, here, the owner does shifts as the manager. That's number one. Number two is that managers have access to the owner, and there isn't a higher rank available to talk to-- but then, no one else has a higher rank to talk to, either.


You didn't answer the question. Soros' kis didn't get them to pull their ads from Laura's show by guying glue and thanking the managers.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> I know this that first thing Monday to follow up my emails. ACE corp and local store owners will get a call explaining why I nor any of this family will spend a dime with them anymore.


Done.

The owner of 5 local stores was appreciative of the call instead of me staying quiet and just not showing up anymore.

He said by and large, most ACE owners were conservative and most of the customer base is conservative.

He will be contacting corporate and letting them know their advertising actions are an assault on the First Amendment and that he is not happy and is losing business over it.

That's all I can do...that's all I can ask of him.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I also contacted my local Ace Hardware store this morning, voicing my intent to boycott. The manager also said that he was a conservative and didn’t agree with this corporate policy. He hoped that I and other conservatives would not boycott his store because of corporate policy. Best I can do. I hope it has some effect.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I also followed up with a request that he forward my message to his corporate bosses. Since each store is independently owned, corporate needs to be mindful of the store owners bottom line. If enough store managers bitch, something will be done.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Local store manager just got back to me. Ace Hardware is claiming that they had an advertising campaign on Fox that just happened to coincidently end when the recent blowup occured. Maybe yes. Maybe no. In any event, the manager is very adamant that he wants no politics in his store. I agree. Corporations must keep their noses out of politics or suffer the consequences.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ace corp, back tracking. Now saying we did not do it. CYA excuses ect Keep up the pressure it is working.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow! I was just contacted by the owner of the local area stores. I wish I could cut and paste my emails and their responses. Basically he asked me not to boycott as I would be hurting locals and not Ace corp. I agreed but suggested he call his bosses and explain we locals don’t appreciate large corps. Sticking their noses into politics and the lib/conservative debate. I have no wish to hurt local business but this is the only push-back we have. And apparently it works! I never expected to get this much feedback.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ACE HARDWARE is a member owned purchasing Cooperative whose member/owners collectively own ACE HARDWARE and individually own their own stores. So any individual owner has a say so in what the corporate message is.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

From her show last night...

Read and heed....

*



"My friends, something alarming is taking place," Ingraham asserted. "The free speech clause of our Constitution doesn't just apply to speech that the elites deem acceptable. It exists to support speech that is by its nature offensive."

"We indeed are reaching a crisis point, where cultural walls are now being erected to conscript and still free speech in America. But we cannot let this continue," she continued. "Their efforts are Stalinist, pure and simple."

Ingraham ended her monologue with a message to the people trying to silence her and other conservatives: "We will never relent. And we will never give in."

"Never," she reiterated. "And that's the angle."

Click to expand...

*


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> Quote Originally Posted by Slippy View Post
> *******,
> 
> This "kid" is 18 years old. That is old enough to be a damn man. He is also an enemy of freedom so that makes him an enemy of freedom loving Americans. He brought the fight to freedom lovers, hence he should be treated accordingly. A bona-fide ass kicking is what he needs for starters.





******* said:


> This will be my last post here on this forum, because I'd rather spend my time & energy talking prepping than politics. Wish y'all did too. So no need to respond for my sake. The only enemy of freedom I've seen hasn't come from these kids but from folks, like some of the posts here, that wish to physically harm someone they disagree with. That seems more like fascism, where you forcibly suppress the opposition, rather than the values I was taught as a kid or the Constitution I live under. You see, Americans can disagree without feeling the need to bully or do bodily harm. Some of the posts I've read here bring images of pre-war Europe where you crushed the opposition. Some of you folks scare me because what you state is not the America I love. Goebbels knew how to take advantage of the fear of the opposition and sure he'd be proud today.
> 
> So hypocritical to demand your gun rights under the rule of law but want to beat up high school kids expressing their right to free speech. You can't pick & choose the rights that happen to suit you at the time. If you believe in the Constitution, you fight to protect all rights. Can you not see the only enemy of freedom is the person that wants to illegally take away a right? That is you folks. You want to suppress the opposition with violence... they wish to make changes thru the rule of law. You really think the 2nd Amendment is in jeopardy when conservatives control the presidency, both houses of congress and most state governments? Seriously? You understand what unity it takes to change the Constitution? When was the last time you saw any such unity? But if you want to see a change, keep acting like fascists as opposed to Constitutionalists.


 @Slippy did you go pee pee in someones wheaties? :vs_lol:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Well what do you know....


> Ingraham's Viewership Increases 20 Percent Since David Hogg's Boycott


Ingraham's Viewership Increases 20 Percent Since David Hogg's Boycott


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

There are still some .... that can spot and will call out an idiot.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm assuming everyone saw this....



> Ace Hardware Reverses Course, Resumes Advertising on Laura Ingraham's Fox News Show


Squeaky wheels get the grease.

https://www.thewrap.com/ace-hardwar...es-advertising-laura-ingrahams-fox-news-show/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> ACE HARDWARE is a member owned purchasing Cooperative whose member/owners collectively own ACE HARDWARE and individually own their own stores. So any individual owner has a say so in what the corporate message is.


The Ace in town is where I buy all my ammo.
The Ace in the next town down the line sells guns - and not politically correct ones, either. Among the dozen or so I have bought there are a Rumanian AK, and a Mosin Nagant 91/30.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

CNN today was trying very hard to suggest hannity must be part of the criminal excursion into cohens business affairs.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

My wife is always telling me to quit stressing over this political BS as there is nothing I can do about anything. Well I’d like to think that my conversations with the local Ace Hardware owner helped just a little.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> My wife is always telling me to quit stressing over this political BS as there is nothing I can do about anything. Well I'd like to think that my conversations with the local Ace Hardware owner helped just a little.


Please tell your wife* I said....*

Her attitude is exactly why we are in the mess we are in. :devil:

If we held politicians feet to the fire...it would be a different world.

Instead, *sometimes*, *some people* get out to vote and then *most* times, *most people* sit back and figure....well, I did my part....and ignore what the politician is doing or how *they* voted.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

She's probably more worried about him.

I know that Mrs. Jammer comes long, long before any of you or any of the politics necessary to deal with any of you.

You'll just have to live with that.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Of course.

That's what gold-diggers, er, trophy husbands are supposed to think.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Robie said:


> Of course.
> 
> That's what gold-diggers, er, trophy husbands are supposed to think.


Not much of a "trophy" lol...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

soyer38301 said:


> Not much of a "trophy" lol...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Liberals like participation awards.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> She's probably more worried about him.
> 
> I know that Mrs. Jammer comes long, long before any of you or any of the politics necessary to deal with any of you.
> 
> You'll just have to live with that.


Just curious. If dealing with us is so stressful, why are you still here?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Just curious. If dealing with us is so stressful, why are you still here?


Got a crush on Cricket. The rest of you are just noise.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Only noise I hear is you!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Got a crush on Cricket. The rest of you are just noise.


The report button is not to be used as a PM function. All mods and admins are alerted.
If you want to bring Cricket's attention to a post, add the @ in front of Cricket. 
As you have turned off your PM function, you left me no choice but to tell you this in public.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Got a crush on Cricket. The rest of you are just noise.


Damn, there may be hope for you yet. :vs_laugh:


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

inceptor said:


> Damn, there may be hope for you yet. :vs_laugh:


Nah...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> The report button is not to be used as a PM function. All mods and admins are alerted.
> If you want to bring Cricket's attention to a post, add the @ in front of Cricket.
> As you have turned off your PM function, you left me no choice but to tell you this in public.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

.......


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

******* said:


> This will be my last post here on this forum, because I'd rather spend my time & energy talking prepping than politics. Wish y'all did too. So no need to respond for my sake. The only enemy of freedom I've seen hasn't come from these kids but from folks, like some of the posts here, that wish to physically harm someone they disagree with. That seems more like fascism, where you forcibly suppress the opposition, rather than the values I was taught as a kid or the Constitution I live under. You see, Americans can disagree without feeling the need to bully or do bodily harm. Some of the posts I've read here bring images of pre-war Europe where you crushed the opposition. Some of you folks scare me because what you state is not the America I love. Goebbels knew how to take advantage of the fear of the opposition and sure he'd be proud today.
> 
> So hypocritical to demand your gun rights under the rule of law but want to beat up high school kids expressing their right to free speech. You can't pick & choose the rights that happen to suit you at the time. If you believe in the Constitution, you fight to protect all rights. Can you not see the only enemy of freedom is the person that wants to illegally take away a right? That is you folks. You want to suppress the opposition with violence... they wish to make changes thru the rule of law. You really think the 2nd Amendment is in jeopardy when conservatives control the presidency, both houses of congress and most state governments? Seriously? You understand what unity it takes to change the Constitution? When was the last time you saw any such unity? But if you want to see a change, keep acting like fascists as opposed to Constitutionalists.


Two years later you decide to come back to a place you said goodby to with insults and with animus.

Now I don't hold this post against you, but you do need a thicker skin to deal with people here like me and @Slippy..

Those opposing the second and the people on the right are using violence,

look at ANTIFA and what the left lets them get away with.

The America you and I grew up with is on its heels with the left constantly trying to push it over to its demise.

Your growing, postings and charitable acts and other related subjects were great,

but in today's world do gooders get stepped on.

You had better look at states like Virginia before you start to blabber about a secure second amendment within the

government.

Already the dems are touting gun control on their presidential platform, look at that jester running for president,

and the turd that said "Yes, we are going to take your AR-15's", that jelly brain is going to put in charge of confiscation.

They are so sure of themselves this time that they are out in the open about it,

and everyone of them is backing the second's demise.

Do you need to be hit in the head with a hammer to get what is currently developing???????

If you don't like the politics here, stay the hell out of the conversations involving such.

I have dealt with left wing/communist bastards halfway around the world and in the Caribbean in the distant past,

I don't have my head buried in the sand, with my ass sticking out for their pleasure, neither should you.

There are many others here that feel the same way as I do, most are like me ex military veterans.

I just regret that I now am too old to go when the klaxon sounds, but I can help in other ways if needed.

From @Denton;

@******* - I hate to see you go, but it is a shame you prefer your parting shot to be nothing more than insults. Fascists, you say? Really?
We are fighting to take away someone's rights? Really?
Prepping. What would you like to discuss?

Another from @Denton;

He's contributed greatly, here. I'm sad to see him leave because he is unhappy about people making it clear that those who want to strip us of the right to protect all other rights are enemies of the constitution. That's how I take their positions, anyway.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Isn't it open season on Hoggs?

We don't have those queers up here.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Two years later you decide to come back to a place you said goodby to with insults and with animus.
> 
> Now I don't hold this post against you, but you do need a thicker skin to deal with people here like me and @Slippy..
> 
> ...


I wish I was prepared as @SOCOM42.

He is right. This next election will decide if America falls. The left has a idiot/imbicile as their chosen one. Someone else, not elected will come before November to take his place.

Get really ready as the SHTF is coming soon. We might have ONE good summer left, be ready for WINTER.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I wish I was prepared as @SOCOM42.
> 
> He is right. This next election will decide if America falls. The left has a idiot/imbicile as their chosen one. Someone else, not elected will come before November to take his place.
> 
> Get really ready as the SHTF is coming soon. We might have ONE good summer left, be ready for WINTER.


Did you know they have pushed their convention back to August? Don't you wonder why? Do you really think they will let someone with less than 1/2 a brain be the candidate? Think about it. Joe does not have all the delegates needed. This will be a brokered convention.


----------

